# Bandsaw instruction video



## barry richardson (Mar 13, 2015)

Just got this in an email from Woodcraft, Haven't watched it but sounds like some good basic instruction. We have had some new bandsaw owners on here recently, this might be helpful... 
http://www.craftsy.com/class/the-ba...odcraft Supply-Registrations&initialPage=true

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2015)

Ha! I just got it too. I signed up, and will check it out Sunday morning. It's free...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 13, 2015)

I am one of those newbs and greatly appreciate any and all information! Thanks for posting that! I learned that my Jet bandsaw doesn't have guid bearing but uses some kind of plastic blocks. Is that a worth while thing to upgrade? I plan to add a riser block at some point as well. I did a quick search but didn't see any upgrades for my saw. It's a JWBS-14CS.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2015)

I had rollers on mine...I switched em out for blocks. Less noise and seems to keep the blade cleaner and running true...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 13, 2015)

The 14" delta's I use have cool blocks, probably what yours has George. I'm with Marc, they work great and are low maintenance. No reason at all to change them IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 13, 2015)

The saw I want has ceramic blocks... Mine has rollers, don't really see much difference other than friction. They don't touch 85% of the time


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up guys! That's good news because I found upgrade bearings for it at Woodcraft and man are they expensive! I will just buy new replacement blocks, they aren't even close to the blade and won't go in any further. How about the wax on the blade? I've never seen that at all.


----------



## thrainson (Mar 13, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Just got this in an email from Woodcraft, Haven't watched it but sounds like some good basic instruction. We have had some new bandsaw owners on here recently, this might be helpful...
> http://www.craftsy.com/class/the-bandsaw-setting-up-for-successful-sawing/4992?ext=20150313_WoodcraftSupply_4992&utm_source=Woodcraft Supply&utm_medium=Big Partners&utm_campaign=Woodcraft Supply-Registrations&initialPage=true


thanks so much, very helpful to me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> Thanks for the heads up guys! That's good news because I found upgrade bearings for it at Woodcraft and man are they expensive! I will just buy new replacement blocks, they aren't even close to the blade and won't go in any further. How about the wax on the blade? I've never seen that at all.



You can take em out and flip em around. It might be that it has a indentation from the screw that holds em in place....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 13, 2015)

@ripjack13 Thanks I'll give that a shot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2015)

You can also make some of your own too...cocobolo or lignum works. Or even some hdp plastic. I have some plastic i got from a job a while ago, like the teflon cutting boards, but a no name brand and cut a set of blocks from it. Works just as good.


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 14, 2015)

That's a great idea, I'll keep my eye out for something that will work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up. Just watched the first two segments and took copious notes! Will watch remainder later. Good instruction! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 15, 2015)

I just watched 3 shows....it's actually very informative. I will be watching the rest this week.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 18, 2015)

I watched the rest of em....I enjoyed em.


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 18, 2015)

I've been through the first two and find them very helpful as well.


----------

